# Don't Know What To Do - Need Your Advise



## Needs_Advise (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, so I apologize ahead of time if this is in the wrong area of the forum. I will not make this post into a long drawn out book, so here goes my short version:

My boyfriend and I have been together for 7 1/2 years. When we first met, we both came from bad prior relationships. We were both cheated on, etc. So, when we first got together, we briefly spoke about the marriage and having kids topic, and we both agreed we didn't want to get married, nor have kids. Yes, there is an age difference between us. I am in my upper 20's, and he is 40 (he look like 30 though).

We moved in together about 4 months into our relationship, and ended up moving out of state together. We still live together, and basically have a married type of lifestyle. What I mean by that, is we do everything, as a married couple would, but we aren't legally married. We live together, pay all the bills together, make financial decisions together, have a car loan together, I cook his meals, I do his laundry, we sleep in the same bed together, etc, etc, etc.

So, here's why I need advise:

Remember how I said earlier we both agreed on NOT getting married or having kids?

Well, I think that has changed. For the past year, I have been deeply thinking and day dreaming about having kids, and having a real married life. He has brought up the topic of having kids several times as well in the last year or two, however, he says it (I believe) in a joking manner. But it makes me think he is serious about it too, because he has never brought it up until recently, within the last year or so. 

I need advise from you fellow forum readers. How can I tell him that I actually do want to get married and have a kid/kids with him? 
Should I just be a woman, and tell him face to face? 
Or should I tell him via phone/text/email? 
And how do I bring up the topic of it when I do speak to him about it?
Also, since he is 40, I am worried that if he actually does want to have a kid, will we actually be able to conceive or conceive healthy due to his age? 

Any advise is appreciated and thank you!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

You won't know until you talk to him. Forget the email, texting thing. Face to face. What will do if he tells you he wants things to stay the same?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

